# Little Zeus dislocated his knee at Peterborough UPDATE



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Just got back from the vets with little Zeus to find that he had dislocated his knee while we were at the show   

I knew something had happened that is why I was carrying him around most of the time but didn't realise how bad it might have been   

The vets have said we must rest him for the next seven days but if there is no improvement we must consider the possibility of surgery to his knee as the ligaments are stretched and he is in lots of pain   

He is only 11 months old and already in the wars :!: :!:


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Hagrid our 10 month old Newfie says get better Zeus.

It's a good job we don't have to carry ours around, he is
nearly 9 stone LOL.

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks higgy2

I can see carrying Hagrid may pose a slight dilemma and serious back ache lol  

Zeus has 2 sisters that the vet says he is not allowed to play with as this might make things worse for him so he has to be in the cage or my arms all the time, :lol: mind i'll end up looking like a powerlifter by the end of the week :lol: 

Thanks for your support


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear of Zeus's problems.

If you have a choice then I would opt for the cage as much as you can. Perhaps use a cat carrier when you can't? 

If we carry dogs in our arms they can read that we are worried about the world and are carrying them for that reason. They then pick up on that and become anxious which can lead to all sorts of behaviour problems for the future 8O 

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery! Ask your vet about swimming as therapy once his knee is sorted.

Pat


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah Tony sorry to hear about Zeus....wonder how he did that?

Let's hope he gets better very soon!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh poor Zeus give him lots of hugs from me and the terrorists, hope hes better soon Tony hes a smashing little dog.



Jacquie


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Awww bless.
Bonnie the wonder dog sends her love and hope she gets better soon

Me and Brian also sends hugs xx


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about little Zeus, if only they could tell us when something happens, our two Newfies are sending doggy good wishes to him, we've never worked out how dogs communicate with one another but they definately do


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ah, poor Zeus.

Has he damaged his cruciate ligament?

Jabulile says get better soon Zeus. Lots of TLC & Hugs.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

zulurita said:


> Has he damaged his cruciate ligament?


We think so the vet said if its still very loose over the next week or so then it could be surgey  

I didn't think it would affect me like this, he must be going through hell also


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh, the poor mite. So young as well. Hope it gets better without surgery.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Rita

I hope so as well, mind looking at him this morning you wouldn't think anything was wrong  he seems happy after the painkillers perhaps I should have some of his myself :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Best wishes from Poppy (and Bazza).
I know how he feels, i'm recovering with a bad knee


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Since Zeus went for surgery and got his new knee three months ago he seemed to have been struggling with a prominent limp (having sympathy for me :lol: ) but in the last three to four weeks it seems to have completely gone  

The vet today has discharged him saying he has made a full recovery with no need to attend again


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done such good news.
My Sasha (a Jack Russel) had a new knee built and she soon was running about again and had no problems except Arthritis when she got older.
So Good luck Zeus and be careful xx


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

locovan said:


> Well done such good news.
> My Sasha (a Jack Russel) had a new knee built and she soon was running about again and had no problems except Arthritis when she got older.
> So Good luck Zeus and be careful xx


Many Thanks Mavis

He is back to his cheeky chappie old self again and my arms are not hurting carrying him around :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

That is very good news Tony.

So Zeus have fun but don't do it again. :wink:


----------

